# Needed info



## kumar1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi I am Amar from Bombay india , currently working in Indonesia, would like to migrate Germany . My confusion is ..... How chances to have job in Germany for mechanical engineer in oil gas .... Can i apply job seeker visa from Indonesia?? Needed your valuable advice 

Regards Amar How is industrial


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

If you are suitably qualified (German degree or equiv qualifications) you can apply for a job seekers visa to come to Germany and look for a job for up to 6 months.
There are plenty of jobs for qualified engineers in the oil and gas industry. You just need some money to prove that you can maintain yourself during your stay.
More info on the govt. site:
Auswärtiges Amt - Studying and working in Germany


----------



## kumar1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

Dear sir , 

My degree is authorised in Germany , can I apply job seeker visa from Indonesia!!! 

Any special requirements for Germany 
Regards

Amar


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

kumar1234 said:


> Dear sir ,
> 
> My degree is authorised in Germany , can I apply job seeker visa from Indonesia!!!
> 
> ...


Yes, but you need to contact and apply at the 'German mission' where you live. So I suggest you contact the German embassy in Jakarta. They can tell you more about what is needed.
Based on the JSV threads on this forum and from experience, I would think those from the Indian subcontinent have the highest number of applicants.


----------

